# My trip to Japan purchasing the Endless R35 GTR 950R



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi guys, Just got back from my trip in Japan, I was on the lookout for a unique R35 GTR and purchased this monster. I travelled all over Japan trying to find the best street spec R35 and bumped into this beast.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Endless R35*

Endless Titanium Exhuast, Upgraded Recaro Seats and Endless Suspension.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Engine taken out and stripped for upgrade


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

HKS Pistons VR38 and HKS Conrods 4.1L Step 3


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Wow I would love to do similar but have no idea where to start.

I keep looking at R34 GTR's.

Would love to know how you went about your business/communication whilst over there.

The car looks a real gem, well done.


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

car looks amazing, something different indeed. internal work.... now that's what I'm talking. 

how long before this his the salty roads? 

would like to see this baby and your other collection of cars in person. 

regards

Umar


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

New HKS Pistons and Rods, Tomei 264 Camshafts with 10.50 Lift


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tomei 256 Camshafts with 10.25 Lift,


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Greddy TD06SH-20G Twin Turbos


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Gearbox Upgrade


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Clutch and ECU Upgrade.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Journey on the 200MPH Bullet Train to Endless.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Awesome mate, love it


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Endless Demo R35 GTR at Auto Salon 2015 over this weekend. Endless have put on the New Volk Racing TE37 Ultra alloys in gloss black, After the Auto Salon show is over this beast will be sent to the UK.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Few more pictures of the Endless R35 GTR at Auto Salon 2015


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Whilst travelling through Japan I went to few different city's such as Tokyo, Yamanashi, Osaka and Kobe. These are some scenery pictures taken from my journey in Japan.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

awesome purpose.:bowdown1:
well done


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Incredible


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

What a gorgeous looking 35.. Absolutely stunning mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Iam glad that you guys like the car will keep you guys informed of the arrival of the endless R35 GTR


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Umar said:


> car looks amazing, something different indeed. internal work.... now that's what I'm talking.
> 
> how long before this his the salty roads?
> 
> ...


Umar it will take around 8 weeks for it to come over after endless is done with the show next week you can come over one day when your free when the car arrives thanks Iqbal


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

TABZ said:


> Wow I would love to do similar but have no idea where to start.
> 
> I keep looking at R34 GTR's.
> 
> ...


Tabz I'll have a word with you when I see you next you still got your R35


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Stunning car bro! Another monster to add to your collection


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks stunning mate congrats on the purchase!! Now that is what I call an "endless" collection 

:bowdown1:


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

My god you must be a million air! what a nice car.

Bobby


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

FH R32 said:


> Gearbox Upgrade


How do i get hold of that gearbox upgrade bracket? Looks stunning mate !


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Wow wow wow!! Now this is worth every penny!!! Seen some uk cars modded to this "figure" 950R, this is next level sh*t!!!! 

The exhaust!!! My word!

Well done mate for going over and hand picking your own...well worth it over a UK modded one....having seen the kind of workmanship, passion and commitment over there first hand...you have an absolute cracker!!!


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Congratulations unique car ......... talk about comprehensive!!!


----------



## Marc H (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow!! 
Very nice!!
Are you behind F1 prestige in London??


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

that is amazing


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Everyone thank you for your feedback and messages shows me that i did make the right decision after all on the car as i did see a few cars in Japan for buying endless R35


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Marc H said:


> Wow!!
> Very nice!!
> Are you behind F1 prestige in London??


Hi marc everyone showed good interest in the R35 my brother is looking after the company right now as Iam busy with my new grill restaurant in London


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

great thread

im not that up to date on importing cars from japan these days, i know exchange rate has got much better than what it had been.

will it pass SVA / ISVA easily enough ? i guess no model report needed now


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Enjoy the 35.

Was nice having a close look at it at TAS.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> great thread
> 
> im not that up to date on importing cars from japan these days, i know exchange rate has got much better than what it had been.
> 
> will it pass SVA / ISVA easily enough ? i guess no model report needed now


Hi Ben exchange rate has gone abit better then before car won't need a sva or model report so should ain't be that hard to register hopefully.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Rain said:


> Enjoy the 35.
> 
> Was nice having a close look at it at TAS.


Hi Rain so your enjoying for Holliday out in Japan you had a close look at the car at TAS your happy with the endless R35 GTR as you seen it live


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

From what I could see it looks fine  

There were a LOT of GTRs there, it was more like the GTR and GT86 Salon


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

FH R32 said:


> Hi Ben exchange rate has gone abit better then before car won't need a sva or model report so should ain't be that hard to register hopefully.


nice 1. if you need/fancy uk fuel remap let me know


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> nice 1. if you need/fancy uk fuel remap let me know


Will let you know ben when the car comes over to uk


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Great car, great pictures, and great accomplishment!

Cory


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool car, but why do the Japanese tuners use these pre historic turbos...I doubt they will make 950hp either.


----------



## chang r35 (Dec 29, 2011)

What a mean machine, been planning myself to ship over few cars which are under 10 yrs old, thank god for no model reports. To register the vehicle you will need to have a IVA certificate, do post how you get on, hope this helps, some requirements as follow.

Noise test ( measured sound level not exceeding 99dbA)
kmh to mph conversion
Full standard exhaust system
To pass emission test
EU type tyres
Alarm and immobiliser (Insurance approved with fitting certification)


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Wow what a dream for all of us! Can't wait to see it grace the UK streets


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

chang r35 said:


> What a mean machine, been planning myself to ship over few cars which are under 10 yrs old, thank god for no model reports. To register the vehicle you will need to have a IVA certificate, do post how you get on, hope this helps, some requirements as follow.
> 
> Noise test ( measured sound level not exceeding 99dbA)
> kmh to mph conversion
> ...


Hi chang thank you for the information you sent that's very helpful I have a mate with a original R35 GTR will use he's parts on endless R35 for IVA test


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

nice buy , very cool


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

my dream )


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Any updates on if this monster has arrived in the UK yet..... What a stunning looking piece of machinery. Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Iqbal, you aren't selling the R34 are you?!


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

DINGER B said:


> Any updates on if this monster has arrived in the UK yet..... What a stunning looking piece of machinery. Very nice :thumbsup:


Hi DINGER the R35 isn't here yet but will be before the summer as iam planning to race it this year will update you all soon when its here


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

gtr_vspec said:


> Iqbal, you aren't selling the R34 are you?!


Hi GTR_vspec iam not sure yet R34 parked safe in my luck up if i do want to sale it i'll let you know


----------



## mountaincourse (Dec 30, 2013)

What an amazing trip and what a car! love it.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

mountaincourse said:


> What an amazing trip and what a car! love it.


Thank You mate will post more pictures up soon enjoy


----------



## turbomook (Aug 16, 2014)

Awesome car. Love the seats, I also want to change mine to Recaro Sportsters CS and get them re trimmed.


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

I'm guessing you've sat in it, how'd you find the seat height with the Recaro CS?


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi the seat height was slightly lower then original but felt lot more sporty going around corners and still luxury being in the car.


----------



## Vladikar (Mar 17, 2014)

Amazing car. How easy is it to fit harnesses like that? Does it still have back seats?


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

Any idea what seat rails its on? I've got the same seats, but there a little higher with the frames I've got. 

The harnesses aren't too hard, the back seats can be left in but not used if your wearing the harness obviously


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Stunning but have to agree with Asiasi on the turbo front. TD06s are prehistoric. There are far far better options now.


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thats looks amazin


----------



## r34 spec nur (Dec 19, 2011)

Wooooow


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Vladikar said:


> Amazing car. How easy is it to fit harnesses like that? Does it still have back seats?


Hi Vladikar thank you for the like to fit the harnesses should not be hard it has the back seats and full interior.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

alf675 said:


> Any idea what seat rails its on? I've got the same seats, but there a little higher with the frames I've got.
> 
> The harnesses aren't too hard, the back seats can be left in but not used if your wearing the harness obviously


not sure mate can ask endless about the rails the one they are using and get back soon.


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Stunning but have to agree with Asiasi on the turbo front. TD06s are prehistoric. There are far far better options now.


I understand there are other options on turbos but the ones i have on my R35are the new model of the TD06 they are TD06SH-20G known to be reliable and make correct power on the RB engines so looking back at history makes me comfortable having them on.


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

FH R32 said:


> not sure mate can ask endless about the rails the one they are using and get back soon.


Cheers mate


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

This is what the Nismo should have been and not some chaved up R35 !!!!

Great car and pic's well done Buddy


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice one mate, I bought a R33 GTR off Sugino san (& Rick) years ago, was so happy with it :thumbsup:


----------



## B.R.E (Mar 25, 2015)

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Sweeettttttttttttttt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a98pmalcolm (Mar 28, 2015)

wow car looks amazing fella


----------



## GTRLM1 (May 15, 2014)

Wow that looks amazing


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks like a great trip and a great purchase enjoy!


----------



## SiR_GTR (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow. That is one hell of a GTR. Best of luck with it. Also the whole going over to Japan to see it is dream I am sure plenty of us have.


----------



## bob bobster (May 24, 2014)

ditto above .. enjoyed the pics and what a car njoy !!


----------



## FH R32 (Nov 18, 2008)

*ENDLESS R35*

Hi all,

Thank you for all your compliments.

I am glad you all enjoyed the photo's of car and scenery of Japan.

Trip to Japan experience was very memorable, seeing modified cars all over Japan. scenery was incredible with different weathers. 
Especially witnessing Endless tuning cars up. I was there over the weekend, spent time with them, Endless provided very good hospitality, hotels and also taking us out to restaurants. It was long train journey from Tokyo but enjoyed the bullet train. Didn't feel like a train journey I enjoyed the whole trip.


----------

